# pan head screw, cap screw



## claudiatournier

What does "Pan Head Screw" and " Capscrew" mean in Spanish? I found them in a technical manual.


----------



## Eugin

¿Nos puedes dar las oraciones completas donde aparecen dichas palabras, por favor??? Mili gracias!!!

¡Y bienvenida al foro, Claudia!!!


----------



## claudiatournier

The fact of the matter is that the word appeared describing a picture of a forklift so it is a reference to a picture, no sentence included, also the word "Capscrew" appeared as a different kind of screw
thanks in advance!!


----------



## FranParis

Capscrew - tornillo de cabeza Allen
Pan head - tornillo de cabeza plana con ranura


----------



## fran kornbacher

Tornillo de casquete cuadrado

Take care


----------



## FranParis

Pan head screw:


----------



## Butterfly06

Hi, what's the meaning of pan head screw? i found it in an instruction's book of a table saw:

"use 2 pcs pan head screw M4X60, 2 pcs pc washer...."

Thanks


----------



## Iararo

Tornillo de cabeza plana


----------



## jalibusa

Es bastante confuso, el *"pan head"* tiene menos curvatura en la cabeza que el de cabeza redonda, y mayor diámetro en la base de la cabeza, lo que resulta en un perfil delgado en lugar de la casi semiesfera de la cabeza redonda. En Uruguay se les llamaba "*tornillos cabeza de noria*"; lamento no conocer otro nombre. Los de cabeza plana son "*flat head*".


----------



## Kibramoa

PAN es la marca:
Pan™ Head (Round) screws are self-tapping with W-Cut™ thread design,                                             ZipTip™ and Climatek™ coating.

*Suggested Uses* 
Wood                     
Particle Board                     
Plastic                     
Sheet Metal

Aquí tienes un hilo anterior. Y aquí una foto de este tipo de tornillo
Acá una ilustración usando dos tipos de tornillos y los resultados.


----------



## jalibusa

La confusión incrementa!!!El tornillo original no puede ser autorroscante porque es M4, o de 4mm de diámetro y rosca paralela de pase 0.7mm. "Pan head" es una descripción totalmente genérica de un tipo de cabeza, no de un tipo de tornillo.


----------

